

POODLE SSLv3 Vulnerability Fix - timmillwood
http://blog.ricardoamaro.com/content/poodle-sslv3-vulnerability-fix

======
vbtechguy
Useful thread at [https://community.centminmod.com/threads/poodle-attacks-
on-s...](https://community.centminmod.com/threads/poodle-attacks-on-
sslv3-vulnerability.1651/). OpenSSL 1.0.1j is released with TLS_FALLBACK_SCSV
support if you really need to keep SSLv3 enabled too.

------
stevek
Not a fix at all! It shows how to disable SSLv3 on a IE and some http servers.

